# #FotoshopFriday: New TT Renders from Robert Beardsworth Use allroad shooting brake to make new TT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice new renders from Robert Beardsworth. Thanks to him for submitting these...


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

I like that shade of blue ... what is that called?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Midlife Crisis 2 said:


> I like that shade of blue ... what is that called?


Photoshop Blue.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Midlife Crisis 2 said:


> I like that shade of blue ... what is that called?


Same color as the allroad Shooting Brake concept. Audi calls it Ice Blue. I'm not aware that they've painted a production car this color yet.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope "S-LINE" will be something new, and not just the same style as the A3.

This is still a photoshop but it looks already way better then the A3 S-line.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

there best be a mk3 ttrs render this friday!!!!!!!!!!


----------

